# RR: 112. Mahler: Symphony #4



## Trout

*1.	Szell (cond.), Raskin, Cleveland Orchestra	(1965)










2.	Reiner (cond.), Della Casa, Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1958)










3.	Maazel (cond.), Battle, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1983)










4.	Mengelberg (cond.), Vincent, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1939)










5.	Kletzki (cond.), Loose, Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)










6.	Walter (cond.), Halban, New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1945)










7.	Chailly (cond.), Bonney, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1999)










8.	Horenstein (cond.), Price, London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1970)










9.	Kubelík (cond.), Morison, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1968)










10.	Abravanel (cond.), Davrath, Utah Symphony Orchestra	(1968)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Szell (cond.), Raskin, Cleveland Orchestra	(1965)
2.	Reiner (cond.), Della Casa, Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1958)
3.	Maazel (cond.), Battle, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1983)
4.	Mengelberg (cond.), Vincent, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1939)
5.	Kletzki (cond.), Loose, Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)
6.	Walter (cond.), Halban, New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1945)
7.	Chailly (cond.), Bonney, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1999)
8.	Horenstein (cond.), Price, London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1970)
9.	Kubelík (cond.), Morison, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1968)
10.	Abravanel (cond.), Davrath, Utah Symphony Orchestra	(1968)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## SixFootScowl

Think ye that this one ought to be on the list?


----------



## Trout

That didn't make the top 10, but it did place in 15th. For the record, 11-14 are:

11. Bernstein, Wittek, RCO / DG
12. Salonen, Hendricks, LAPO / Sony
13. Tennstedt, Popp, LPO / EMI
14. Fischer, Persson, Budapest Festival O / Channel Classics


----------

